# latins finest bike club 4th annual lowrider bike beach cruise july 18th 2015



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

latins finest bike club 4th annual lowrider bike beach cruise july 18th 2015. Be sure to spread the word and come out to our beach cruise at Huntington beach ca, bring your bbq,food,family, and ur lowrider bike or beach cruiser. Roll in time is at 7am to 9am but you can get there as early as 5 to claim a bonefire pit n spot. First cruise around 930 or 10. We will be grouping up at p.c.h. & beach blvd. Past years cruises were a great turnout over 90 bikes in attendance, so start marking your calendars for this cruise info 951-858-6504 joey


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

summer will be here soon lol!!!!!!!!!! get those beach cruisers ready!!!!!! get those lowrider bikes ready


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> latins finest bike club 4th annual lowrider bike beach cruise july 18th 2015. Be sure to spread the word and come out to our beach cruise at Huntington beach ca, bring your bbq,food,family, and ur lowrider bike or beach cruiser. Roll in time is at 7am to 9am but you can get there as early as 5 to claim a bonefire pit n spot. First cruise around 930 or 10. We will be grouping up at p.c.h. & beach blvd. Past years cruises were a great turnout over 90 bikes in attendance, so start marking your calendars for this cruise



Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Mark your calendars for this bike cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

previous cruise pics


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump to thetop


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

New Years bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bike cruise bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1529514


One family. One club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Morning bump


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. Summer is only 6 months away


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF






OUR LOWRIDER BEACH BIKE CRUISE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today's bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Friday morning bump. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weekend bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

July 18th the place to be is huntington beach.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF






OUR LOWRIDER BEACH BIKE CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Can't wait to roll out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Friday morning bump ...... Everybody is invited to this event we always have a lot of space and the beach is awesome in the summertime to go for a cruise in the Lolo bike bring out your Lowrider bike bring her your daily bike bring out your beach cruiser to the beach......now remember that Huntington Beach is okay with having bonfires at night so it's always a good time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sumer time cruise. Coming soon


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top. Any questions hit my up. Hit team high power lowdude


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats up everybody, where's the place to be on July 18th 2015 I'll tell you where, at one of the baddest and funnest lowrider bike beach cruises in orange county that's where!!!! Yup u heard i said the baddest and funnest lowrider bike cruises... latins finest so cal bike club 4th Annual lowrider bike beach cruise, a day of cruising ur lowrider bike or beach cruiser up n down the boardwalk and bbqing on the beach with friends and meeting new friends.... dont miss out on this cruise, always a good turnout every year over 80 bikes.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Monday morning bump TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bike cruise bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Friday night bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Thursday morning bump 

CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thank you old memories good looking out.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thank you old memories good looking out.


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Good looking out short dog and the homies from uniques


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All the way TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Beach cruise in the summer time sways. A good time. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt. Family event. Fun for everyone.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Mark ur calendars for this cruise


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015




OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Feels like summer already. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump to the top. 




ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376
> 
> 
> OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE
> ...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP ALL BRING THE FIRE WOOD...:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Coffe brake bump ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going down. Ttt.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The weather is here. Just waiting on the time now.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning. Bump. Summer is off the hook.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

some pcs from last year


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

count down :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

2 days away


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

a big thank you to all clubs that went to our beach cruz :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't miss out next year


----------

